# Charles Rennie Mackintosh



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Was in sunny Glasgow and paid a visit to the school of art to see how the renovations/repairs were going after the huge fire. I did the 45min tour of the Reid building and came across this. :thumbsup:










sorry about the crap photo, but it has an interesting sorry, the long clock was originally linked to 14 other the same as the smaller clock around the GSA and send a signal by interlinking cables to keep them all at the same time around the school, Looking forward to a return in a couple of years time when the original building is planned to be finished. The guild told me that they only have one old man who knows how to regulate and re-set the long clock correctly and he lives up in the highlands but comes down when required.

Just done a quick search and found this.

http://www.gsaarchives.net/2015/05/mackintosh-and-his-master-and-slave-clocks/


----------

